

RFID Halts Cigarette Smuggling For Brits - cybra
http://therfidiva.com/2011/05/13/rfid-halts-cigarette-smuggling-for-brits/

======
mkmk
I don't know much about cigarette manufacturing, so maybe somebody can
explain. What is keeping the counterfeit cigarette manufacturers from omitting
the RFID chip, thereby making the pack un-detectable by customs officials?

